
Ask HN: Git users, how much would you pay for a data and database versioning tool? - yckarp
Hi,<p>We are a bootstrapped startup which has not launched its Big Thing yet and we need cash.<p>We are considering to sell some of our internal tools to make some money. One such tool is a data versioning&#x2F;migration tool for Git projects. It’s somewhat like git-annex but with focus on databases, although we use it to version all of our projects’ data.<p>Right now it supports MySQL, Postgres, PostGIS, and Django migrations. It’s pretty flexible so support of other frameworks&#x2F;database servers may be added per request.<p>Key features:
-	check in&#x2F;check out project data for a particular Git commit;<p>-	seamlessly use the data from the previous commits or add&#x2F;remove data with new commits;<p>-	incremental data updates between commits;<p>-	migrate project database schemas AND DATA forward and backward (rollbacks);<p>-	merge data from different Git branches;<p>-	fast automatic backups on new commits;<p>-	fast syncing of the data directory structure before actually transmitting the files (saves a lot of time and bandwidth);<p>-	command line interface -- easy to script;<p>-	use any Linux server for storing the data ;<p>-	authentication with private keys from .ssh&#x2F; or pageant;<p>-	plink&#x2F;ssh and rsync for transport;<p>How much would you pay for a pro&#x2F;enterprise license of such a tool?
======
phonon
Why not do a kickstarter to open source it, like

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andrewgodwin/schema-
mig...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andrewgodwin/schema-migrations-
for-django) ?

